# Trophy Squirrel



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Been in Illinois squirrel hunting and crappie fishing.

I have hunted squirrels for nearly 50 years, but never took a picture till now. Shot a mixed bag one day and took a pic. 4 of the squirrels in the pic are Fox Squirrels, the smaller one is a Gray Squirrel.

One of the Fox squirrels is melanistic (black).

The squirrel on the far right is huge, a trophy.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew up in Western New York and we use to shoot squirrels all the time as a kid. Its a blast and I miss being in the big open hardwoods hearing them chatter. 

Their not bad eating either!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Man!

Nice job! I've never seen a melanistic one.

I haven't hunted them in over 35 years. It was one of my favorites. Truly great, quiet, times in the woods and swamps.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew up in Ohio and always loved hunting squirrels. Plus they are great to eat.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

How does the one look in my avatar, is that a trophy? Good job nailing those dudes, I shot a couple while out in Kansas for school, we had one ruin our deer hunt with its **** chattering, unfortunately I missed him :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> How does the one look in my avatar, is that a trophy? Good job nailing those dudes, I shot a couple while out in Kansas for school, we had one ruin our deer hunt with its **** chattering, unfortunately I missed him :wink:


That's a B&C squirrel. It's just....ah....nuts is all I can say.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It would be neat to get a pic of a big ole Fox Squirrel next to a Pine Squirrel!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That used to be a blast walking the "woods" with a 22 during squirrel season.
Learned to hate those tattle tale Blue Jays


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> That used to be a blast walking the "woods" with a 22 during squirrel season.
> Learned to hate those tattle tale Blue Jays


+1

Illinois has lots of Blue Jays and...ah...squirrels, lots of squirrels, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pic Fatbass.

Where's the hickory trees?

Man, I love hickory nuts. Didn't get any this year, too much snow on the ground.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a flying squirrel in out treestand tree this year. He jumped out of the tree and flew about 75 yards. It was cool. I'd never seen one that close. He would twist and turn, and could actually steer his little glider.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> We had a flying squirrel in out treestand tree this year. He jumped out of the tree and flew about 75 yards. It was cool. I'd never seen one that close. He would twist and turn, and could actually steer his little glider.


Those are the ones you use a shotgun on............... pull :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it common to eat those critters?  

I thought you just shot em and left em. Are they really good to eat? They just seem so small that they wouldnt be worth the effort.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Is it common to eat those critters?
> 
> I thought you just shot em and left em. Are they really good to eat? They just seem so small that they wouldnt be worth the effort.


There are many different kinds of squirrels. The ones I shot in northwestern Illinois were Fox. They are the largest, live on acorns, nuts and corn. They can be pure black, even all white. I wouldn't think of shooting one with anything but a .22. They are very tasty.

Another hardwoods squirrel is the Gray Squirrel, much smaller than the Fox Squirrel, good to eat unless they get in the piney woods. Generally tougher than Fox Squirrels.

We have Pine or Red squirrels out here. They are small, live on mostly pine cones, and some seeds, fruit and mushrooms. They are less than half the size of a Fox Squirrel. I have eaten my share, but IMHO they are nothing to brag about.

There used to be Flying squirrels on the North Slope of the Uintas. As a matter of fact, Walt Disney filmed them there in 60s.

Arizona have squirrels with long ears; Kiabab and Aberts (spelling). I have seen Kiababs backpacking the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. They are cool looking, fair-sized, and are hunted.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Is it common to eat those critters?
> ...


We had a guinea fowl that would chase cars!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

When I still lived in Georgia, we had a house with a wrap around porch, kinda in the boonies. My father and I would sit on opposite corners of the house, and shoot at them. If we missed they'd always run to the other shooter. It was hilarious, and good fun too.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Where I'm from we call those black ones Lamanite squirrels :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> Where I'm from we call those black ones Lamanite squirrels :wink:


Never heard of "Lamanite".


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Back in Arkansas the opening day of squirrel season was as big of deal as the elk opener here. I’ve hunted them with 22’s and shotguns, even 22 pistols. I like squirrel and dumplings myself.

I killed a flying squirrel once, even had it mounted until my GSP got a hold of it, and ate it. 

I killed many black squirrels back in the river bottoms; they seem to be more common some years than others, always wondered if it ran in cycles or something. I killed one that had silver tipping on his hair once, strangest looking one any of us had ever seen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back when a box of .22 long rifle shells was 50¢, we sold skinned fox squirrel tails to the fur buyers or directly to Mepps. 10¢ for normals, 15¢ for blacks, and 20¢ if the blacks were silver-tipped (best I remember). I think they were 5¢ less if unskinned back then.

Mepps still buys them:
http://www.mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a squirrel that i have been hunting for years. He sits atop a huge sack. One day i will catch him(and his sack) off guard. When i skin him out, i will make a nice set of size 11 moccasins. :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqyrZQef ... ature=fvwp
This is his cousin. He will make a matching set of driving gloves. -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyLX71mFI2o
> This is a squirrel that i have been hunting for years. He sits atop a huge sack. One day i will catch him(and his sack) off guard. When i skin him out, i will make a nice set of size 11 moccasins. :lol:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqyrZQef ... ature=fvwp
> This is his cousin. He will make a matching set of driving gloves. -_O-


Brody, Brody, Brody...........That's not uncommon at all.

Hey, I like Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyLX71mFI2o
> ...


Who is that? :lol:


----------

